# Favorite snow thrower? looking at a deere



## ManInTheMiddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking to pick up a snow thrower this year. was wondering what everyone here recommends. So far got my eyes set out on the 342 cc 30" JD
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...051&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=3516000
but I also like the 28 inch as well. Its about 400 diff in price, and from what I read on here , alot seem to prefer the a 28 over a 30.
Any comments or tips is recommended as per brands and what not. 
Did some reading and it appears that alot of Toro's will now have a chinese engine, So i want to avoid those. 
TIA


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*walk behind snow casters*

It depends on how much money you have to spend.

I would suggest looking at the BSC gear driven 2 wheel tractors
with the BERTA snow caster attachement which is also gear griven.

BCS has an 8 horse power honda that operates the smaller 28 inch 
BERTA gear driven snow caster which is painted BCS blue.

The gear driven snow casters deliver greater torque and impeller speed
with power to cast snow for long distances, but like I said it depends
entirely on your.
The BCS two wheel tractors are available in Canada as well

www.earthtoolsBCS.com


----------



## ManInTheMiddle (Nov 14, 2011)

trying to keep it from 1200 to 1600 area


----------



## jay317 (Aug 30, 2010)

I would say Simplicity...I own a Simplicity 760 and in 10 years it has not let me down... its bullet proof


----------



## ManInTheMiddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Will check it out, did a search on dealers, and there is one just 4 blocks away


----------



## ManInTheMiddle (Nov 14, 2011)

checked it out, they no longer have those but they carry snapper which I guess is the exact same model, different sticker. Anyways 1299.00 seemed decent. Found it odd that he spent 30 minutes trying to sell me on a single stage toro for half that? 
they are still the older non offshore motors, and nice looking units, but I think I would still prefer the 2 stage.
So went and looked at a husqvarna as well as a friend has one and he had nothing but good things to say.
gonna be a toss up now. 
Anyone got any input on a snapper ? good bad issues?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

ManInTheMiddle;1347527 said:


> Looking to pick up a snow thrower this year. was wondering what everyone here recommends. So far got my eyes set out on the 342 cc 30" JD
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...051&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=3516000
> but I also like the 28 inch as well. Its about 400 diff in price, and from what I read on here , alot seem to prefer the a 28 over a 30.
> Any comments or tips is recommended as per brands and what not.
> ...


Problem is box store equipment is less because it's of lower quality and they can't service them.

Next I am not ready to move up to a plow and got a private home used as a doc's office with about a 80' single width driveway to to 50' x 50" parking lot in the back. 3,800 sf most two car garage drives are 1,200 sf.

Any they are paying me well but time is money and if I had a 48" blower I could do the drive part in there passes, instead of 6 - 8 passes with the 24" or 28" blowers that I have now.

Also having a 48" would enable me to handle these niche jobs because not much room to turn around a plow truck and no room to push snow too.

Only thing is now my blowers will fit between parked cars. But this lot should be empty when I have to clear it.

Point is always better to have equipment tha will allow to to grow.


----------



## LevittPlow (Nov 14, 2011)

A good article on snow blowers vs. other methods http://ezinearticles.com/?Snow-Elimination-Methods&id=6619616


----------



## ManInTheMiddle (Nov 14, 2011)

i like the deere, cause well its a deere. Im not to big on the snapper, dont know why. 
We did go and check out the husq. My friend has used his for 2 years and loves it. Problem is new models of the same dont have heated grips 
but hes working a price out with that and a kimpex plow for the 4 wheeler so that might be the changer.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be afraid of the Deere and service issues. I used to work at Lowe's, and yes it's true they can't "service" them but will send them out to the nearest Deere dealer.. or you could bypass that and go right to them! I'd suggest going into the Deere dealer though, they will have different models than Lowe's.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I personally like the Brute line by Briggs-Stratton. That think kicked butt in last years blizzard here in Chicago. I ended up doing 4 Drives that day with up to three feet in the Drive. I would buy another one any day!!! Cub Cadet would be my second choice. Here's the Spec's.

http://www.brutepower.com/snow-blowers/1696026/


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ManInTheMiddle;1348424 said:


> checked it out, they no longer have those but they carry snapper which I guess is the exact same model, different sticker. Anyways 1299.00 seemed decent. Found it odd that he spent 30 minutes trying to sell me on a single stage toro for half that?
> they are still the older non offshore motors, and nice looking units, but I think I would still prefer the 2 stage.
> So went and looked at a husqvarna as well as a friend has one and he had nothing but good things to say.
> gonna be a toss up now.
> Anyone got any input on a snapper ? good bad issues?


The Snapper should still be a simplicity.

Briggs and Stratton bought out Simplicity, Snapper, and Ferris mowers.

Now, after the buy-out I can't say that the quality is as good, better, or worse as I've still got my simplicity mower from before the buy-out.

......


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

There is alot to look at in a blower bcs is a great company we have 8 of there tillers. They are great for the rental store I work for. Look at airons snow plowers. And I would stay a way from chinese knock off honda's


----------



## RM88 (Oct 17, 2011)

......[/QUOTE]



ManInTheMiddle;1348424 said:


> gonna be a toss up now.
> Anyone got any input on a snapper ? good bad issues?


I work directly with Snapper and Briggs & Stratton so I don't have the most objective view (obviously in my opinion Snapper snow blowers are awesome). But casting my biased opinion aside, if you visit your local snow blower dealer in Ontario I'm sure they'd be happy to let you test out some Snappers along with some other brands so you can compare. Use that link to find the dealer nearest you.

If you have any specific questions about Snapper snow blowers, feel free to message me and I'd be happy to answer them.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

ManInTheMiddle;1348424 said:


> Anyone got any input on a snapper ? good bad issues?


Don't get a Snapper. Their parts availability sucks and they give you major attitude when you press them for a delivery date (I'm talking about Snapper, not my dealer). Ariens, Deere and Toro will treat you better.


----------



## RM88 (Oct 17, 2011)

Camden;1354170 said:


> Don't get a Snapper. Their parts availability sucks and they give you major attitude when you press them for a delivery date (I'm talking about Snapper, not my dealer). Ariens, Deere and Toro will treat you better.


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I work directly with Snapper and I'd love to chat with you to find out exactly what happened and hear your input on what Snapper can do to make sure future customers don't have the same poor experience you had. If you have time, please message me specifically what happened in your case so I can make sure it is addressed at Snapper.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

RM88;1354178 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I work directly with Snapper and I'd love to chat with you to find out exactly what happened and hear your input on what Snapper can do to make sure future customers don't have the same poor experience you had. If you have time, please message me specifically what happened in your case so I can make sure it is addressed at Snapper.


I know you didn't have a hand in any of my issues but I think Snapper's problems are systemic. The season before I stopped buying Snapper products I sensed that things were taking a turn for the worse. I was waiting longer and longer for common parts (belts, scraper blades, skid plates) and then things finally hit the boiling point for me when it took 3 weeks to receive a part that controlled the shoot rotation on one of my single stage blowers. I ended up buying a Toro to replace that machine and I haven't looked back since. I sold my last Snapper product on Craig's List a couple months ago and I won't ever consider them again.


----------



## ManInTheMiddle (Nov 14, 2011)

RM88;1354178 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I work directly with Snapper and I'd love to chat with you to find out exactly what happened and hear your input on what Snapper can do to make sure future customers don't have the same poor experience you had. If you have time, please message me specifically what happened in your case so I can make sure it is addressed at Snapper.


all his new stock came in as snapper, and he was looking to drop toro as he is not a fan of the new motors in them. 
Either way still a bit torn, either the husq or the deere, he did offer 100 bucks off the husq, but it dont have heated grips  which i think are around 100 bucks LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I picked up a new ariens with a 7 hp with a 7 speed tranny 5 foward and 2 reverse 2 stage for 700.00 last year at home depot work well on most of our accounts its a 24 inch we just needed to have one


----------

